# Help choosing a new gun



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey fellas,

My wife gave me the choice between having a party or buying a new gun for my 40th birthday. Of course, I chose a gun. 

With that being said, I have a $1k budget for said gun. I LOVE 1911s and don't currently own one, but I could use another shotty for birds and clay shooting. Here's the fun part. Toss out some ideas for either a 1911 or a shotty that you would recommend in my price range and why you think I should go that way. Have at it!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, if I went with a 1911, I was contemplating using it as a carry gun, so commander sized 1911s are first choice on that side, but I wouldn't rule out a full sized 1911 either.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

OR !!!!

http://www.hinterlandoutfitters.com/magnum-research-revolver-bfr460sw10-magnum-long-barrel-single-action-rubber-grips-stainless-steel-finish-p-21996.html

Now were talking a gun...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd go with a shotgun. I'd get more use out of that. I still kicking my 870 around. That's had 21 birthdays now. Still going strong. youd have money left over for choke and she'll testing.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Rick, I have an 1187 now that I use for coyotes and turkeys, but the Remington's have too short of stocks for me to shoot clays and birds comfortably.

Oh yeah, I should say semi auto for the shotty. I'm picky.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Holy hand cannon DD!!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

1911 in 38 super just because you can!


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Ruger single six. To pop bunnies and tree rats while on a nonproductive coyote stand. And you might have enough left to buy an entry level 1911....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well then he about a benelli. I think they come in the auto flavor.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you want a 1911 you'll want to look at Sig Sauer. You can buy a less expensive 1911 but I doubt you'll find better quality.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sig sauer c3 1911 .45 acp, with night sites,laser grips,4.25"barrel

perfect size for carry

this is what i carry,and was just under $1000

and Don is right,you can get cheaper ones,but you wont find better quality

you could spend more and get a kimber with standard sights and grips,but the quality isnt any better

out of the box,first time i took it to the range,free hand shooting at 15 yds i was shooting under 3" groups with factory ammo


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like I'm the only one voting for 10" groups at 15 yards lol.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm with ya Rick. I keep leaning both ways. Was definitely looking at the Sigs on the 1911 side, but now I'm thinking another shotty would get used a LOT. Been looking at the Beretta A300. Seems to get very good reviews.

Browning has a couple in my range, and the Winchester SX3 seems to get good reviews too. I think the Benellis are out of me price range unfortunately.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy Sh!t they are expensive. I can work the pump gun for those prices.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I would vote for Sig as well, I do not own the 1911 version but I have the p229 and think its the best built pistol in the world. I also like the idea of a 10mm round in one as well


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, boys! All that stuff! Sigs, Brownings, Benellis. Can't go wrong.


----------



## lastboyscout427 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have the 9mm RIA tactical and love it for cheap fun shooting and trust it as a carry piece and for the range and my instructor classes I have a Springfield range officer in 9mm as well just to keep everything close to the same for muscle memory and both are full size


----------



## lastboyscout427 (Jan 18, 2015)

Post note that I agree SIG Sauer will get you a dang good gun for the mine and out of the box reliability! I gave my scorpion up to get my range officer because of the 45 costing so dang much and at 600 rounds or so a month it gets awfully expensive


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

For 1911 go full size and avoid Kimber. Sadly they have been having QC issues for the better part of the last 5 years. 1911s I have personally owned and never had problems with are Rock Island (armscorp), S&W, and Springfield. But like anything that is just my experience and your mileage may vary. For a shotgun I like the winchester SXP but that comes in way under your budget. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Hk USP .40


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I had a HK USP for 11 years never had a malfunction, only reason I sold it was because it was a bit large for carry. I was able to sell it for 50 dollars less than what I paid brand new, they hold their value


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not saying this to tramps on the 1911 nuts, I like them as well...but take a look at the metal framed EAA Tangfolio Witness's. Particularly the "Stock II". That is one of the nicest feeling best shooting handguns I have encountered. Comes in basically every caliber. It is weighty but that helps a lot if you go with 10mm...They have become renown within the competitive handgun scene of late.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm all for a 3 1/2" magnum shotgun that you can buy different barrels for.

Shoot anything that walks or flies.

Buy a slug barrel, a 28" mag with screw in chokes and you are golden.


----------

